# Connecting LED TV and Laptop to Home theater



## rajeshv_84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Please help me find a solution for my problem.

I have 3 items to be connected to each other. I have a Samsung LED TV, Sony Home theater (DAV DZ640K) and a HP DV4T laptop. I also have a HD Set-top box for watching HD channels. 

I have connected my Home theater and set-top box to TV thru HDMI. The home theater transmits both audio/video thru HDMI if I play a DVD. But If I watch a HD channel thru set-top box i am not able to hear the sound from Home theater. So I connected the RCA cable from Home theater to Set-top box. Now i am getting the sound from home theater but not sure if it is digital. Now if i connect laptop to TV thru HDMI i am able to hear only TV sound though my TV shows that it is receiving from Home theater.

*TV has below ports*
HDMI / DVI - 1
HDMI - 3
PC / DVI Audio In
Component IN
Digital Audio Out (Optical)
Antenna In

*Home theater has below ports*

Audio In (Right / Left) - 1
Antenna (Coaxial) In - 1
Component Video - 1
Video OUT - 1
HDMI Port - 1

*Set-top-box has below ports*

HDMI port - 1
Digital Media (Optical) - 1
Audio IN (Left / Right) - 1
Component IN - 1 


What is the best solution to play 5.1 from both my STB and laptop or any other device i connect thru HDMI in future. Any help would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance
Rajesh


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I can find on that HTIB receiver it doesn't look like it has any digital inputs. Unfortunately I think the only option is to get a different receiver if you want to have those inputs.

Otherwise if you want to get audio out of the HTiB you would have to run analog RCA audio connections (red/white) from the STB to the receiver and HDMI to the TV. Then another HDMI cable from the laptop to the TV with a minijack to RCA connector to the receiver for audio.


----------

